# Recurve form evaluation.



## Harrison Ooi (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, this is my first AT post and I think a few of you already know me from the "other" forums.

I would appreciate if you could help me by giving me some constructive criticism on my form. My draw has changed slightly, now I do not draw in a straight line to anchor but in a slight angle.:icon_joker:

Here are the video's

Youtube 

Thanks.


----------

